# Imperial Hawaii Vacation Club



## beach_bumz (Nov 29, 2009)

Are there any Imperial Hawaii Vacation Club owners out there?

I’m interested in purchasing a week at the Imperial Hawaii Vacation Club and have a couple of questions. 

I’ve read about a special assessment back in 2007 or 2008. How often do they charge these assessments, and is there one planned in the future? Is there a cap on how much owners can be assessed in a year?

I understand the lease rate is to be renegotiated in 2012, which will more than likely raise maintenance fees. Any idea how this works?

Also, does Consolidated Resorts manage this building? What ever came of their filing Chapter 7? Any repercussions to the owners of Imperial Hawaii as a result of the Chap 7?

We always tack on 3-4 nights to the front end of our Maui trips with a short Waikiki stay and just love the beach walk area. Great shopping, dining, and I’ve been drinking mai tais at Dukes for years  . We spend more for 3 or 4 nights’ accommodations to stay in that area than the yearly maintenance fees would be – it just seems like it would work out well for us. Not interested in Wyndham; I own World mark and that’s enough Wyndham for me. 

Any feedback on this timeshare would be very much appreciated!


----------



## Laura7811 (Nov 30, 2009)

I bought at Imperial early last year, used it for the same reason you are thinking of buying. We love the new beach walk and wanted 5 days before our Maui trip.

As you know the units are small, and a bit dated but fine for Oahu. We love the location.

I haven't recieved any Info on any assessments coming up.


----------



## beach_bumz (Nov 30, 2009)

*Thanks!*

Just want to make sure I'm not buying into a major problem. I figured if the property, hoa or board were in some kind of turmoil, I'd receive an emphatic "Stay away from the place" response. So far so good. I've read some posts on TUG where Imperial owners talk about the place and there isn't any negativity so that's a good sign!

I can handle the small and outdatedness - just about every condo I've ever stayed in in Waikiki has been small and outdated!


----------



## teepeeca (Dec 1, 2009)

You have an e-mail.

Tony


----------



## nygiants11991 (Dec 4, 2009)

teepeeca said:


> You have an e-mail.
> 
> Tony



Tony will be a huge help.  He was too me, when I purchased.

I hope everything is going well Tony!


----------



## beach_bumz (Dec 4, 2009)

*Thanks everyone*

Tony was a big help - thanks again Tony!

I received some great information from several of you and am now just looking for a unit. I had a coworker trying to sell me one a few years ago but he wants a couple thousand for it and I just can't see paying that much when the market is so competitive right now and I can get one for much much less. 

There are a few on ebay so I'll probably just be patient and try to get one on there. I noticed there are quite a few on RedWeek and TUG for sale but people are asking in the thousands and I don't dare insult someone with an offer of $100.  

So in the meantime I'm having fun watching the auctions. There is a 2 br up now with a ton of bids, and this same unit was up last week and closed with 0bids. Same with a Koa that ended yesterday. No bids last week, and a bidding war broke out this week. It's interesting watching the prices fluctuating from $1 to $800 for the same unit over the past few weeks!

Do any of you have advice re: unit size and location in the building? We don't want a studio, but will do fine in any of the 1 bedrooms. Tony gave me some useful info about the murphy bed in the palm, etc., and that's exactly the kind of knowledge I want to make an informed purchase. 

Thanks again for the responses! I feel very comfortable with our decision to buy there now  .


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 4, 2009)

You might try putting up a "Want to Buy" ad on TUG, stating what you're willing to pay.  The ad is free, and you might convince one of those sellers that you'd be happy to take their unwanted timeshare off their hands.

I recently posted a $1 For Sale ad on TUG for a Hawaii timeshare (not the Imperial), and I had a buyer within two days.  We're currently in escrow.  So I know there are buyers and sellers out there looking for deals.

On the other hand, eBay works for buyers, too.  I recently got an Oregon Coast summer week at Schooner Landing on eBay for a whopping dollar and twenty five cents.  I received the recorded deed in the mail yesterday.   

Take your time, and keep hunting for deals.  They're definitely out there.  Just be patient.

Dave


----------



## yumdrey (Dec 4, 2009)

BMWguynw said:


> On the other hand, eBay works for buyers, too.  I recently got an Oregon Coast summer week at Schooner Landing on eBay for a whopping dollar and twenty five cents.  I received the recorded deed in the mail yesterday.
> Dave



That's a really good buy!
Congrats!


----------



## BevL (Dec 5, 2009)

yumdrey said:


> That's a really good buy!
> Congrats!



There were some weeks in the TUG bargain basement - not $1.25 but still a very good deal.

If I didn't really need a summer week and dislike the lottery system there, I would buy one of them.

I have no interest in the weeks, I inquired about them and passed but thought they were a good deal.


----------



## beach_bumz (Dec 5, 2009)

I just searched the completed auctions on ebay, and over the past few weeks, there have been multiple auctions that have closed with 0 bids, and quite a few that had only 1 bid at $1. Some of these even had no closing costs and the seller was paying the resort transfer fee. 

The 2 br I was watching broke out in a bidding war last night and ended at over $1500. This same auction was relisted from last week because there were no bidders. Crazy! 

I'll take your advice and post a wanted ad. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Fern Modena (Dec 5, 2009)

Have you ever *seen* a 2 bdrm at the Imperial?  The second bedroom is closet sized.  And the windows look out on the apartments across the street on Lewers (not sure if all of them do, but certainly a good portion).

If I were buying, I'd buy a Koa.  Its a 1 bdrm, 2 bath, with a wraparound corner balcony (beachfront view included).  The living room has a murphy bed, so it sleeps four quite well.

Fern


----------



## beach_bumz (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks Fern. I'm not interested in a 2 br after talking with some owners on here and hearing how small the 2nd bedroom is. Also, I understand that since there's only 1 per floor, availablility will be much less compared to the other units. A 1bedroom will work for us.

I have just been watching all of the auctions out of interest and curiosity.


----------



## Fern Modena (Dec 5, 2009)

Its been so long since I've been there that I misspoke about the murphy bed.  Koas do not have them.  Imperial's website used to have floorplans, so you might want to look at that.

Fern


----------



## nygiants11991 (Dec 14, 2009)

In my opinion the Koa is the best 1 bedroom.  There are two unites on each floor, and as mentioned before there are two huge windows so it is very bright.  We stayed in one that had 2 beds in the bedroom and a sofa bed.  There were 4 of us and it was comfortable, because of the second bathroom.  

If you go to www.imperialofwaikiki.com and look under resales on the left hand side, I beleive it says "suites" you can see the layout and I think even the square footage.  If you don't find it let me know, I might have some documentation I could email to you.

Good luck


----------



## beach_bumz (Dec 15, 2009)

I ended up buying a Banyon unit for $1.50 on ebay. The seller paid all the closing costs, so it only cost me $1.50 and the 2010 maintenance fees. Since it's just my husband and I, the smaller unit will suffice. 

The koa sounds great, and should one become available, I might be tempted to buy it for the extra space and windows - just don't know if I really want two weeks there a year. 

Those of you with multiple units there, what do you do with them? Do you book them both and bring family, bank one of them, rent one of them, etc?


----------



## nygiants11991 (Dec 15, 2009)

We also own a Banyan unit, I picked it up off ebay for 99 cents.  I had to pay closing costs though, so you got a much better deal.  We bought the second week for extra space.  We have two grown daughters who now have boyfriends and so it will work out well because they don't go every year, so I bank it internally with the Imperial for $75.


----------



## Laura7811 (Dec 16, 2009)

I didn't know you could bank internally??? I bought resale so never recieved much about the resort and what they offer. If you have any info you can forward to me that would be great.


----------

